# Pine Veneered Door Jambs



## jef1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Finally  ordering new interior doors from Lowes.  Pre-hung, textured, molded panel Safen'Sound masonite.  Wasn't thrilled w/their primed white flat jambs. They must prime them w/gesso because the skin of the jamb cracks so easily. Decided on what the salesman told me  was _"clear pine"_ jambs. Found out later that the _"clear pine"_ was really a clear-pine (paint/stain grade) veneer or laminate over MDF. Huh?  

Called back this morning to double-check and had other Lowes salesperson call their jamb fabricator for their masonite doors: "_Yes, it's clear pine veneer laminated, but over finger-jointed wood"_. Makes more sense to me to laminate it to that than MDF.   Anyone know this for sure?  Need other opinions beside Lowes' rep. even though he said he spoke to fabricator.

Question:  Anyone ever worked w/this pine veneered jamb?  How is it to paint? Is regular priming w/good alkyld primer okay and then top coats? Or is this "veneer" like other veneers or laminates on cheap cabinets that's nearly impossible to paint?  Also how is it to screw/nail through to hang the jamb in the first place?

Thanks for any help w/this.  After a month of delays, don't want to screw this up now.

Jef


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought the Masonite corporation was out of business, driven there from siding recalls.


----------

